# USB to Ethernet



## circa881 (Jul 19, 2012)

I posted this over at xda and thought it might be useful to somebody over here too

So since the N7 supports USB OTG I was curious to know if a USB to ethernet adapter would work.
I ended buying this one: http://www.amazon.com/Plugable-Ethernet-Network-Adapter-AX88772/dp/B00484IEJS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1343090665&sr=8-1&keywords=Plugable+USB+2.0+to+10%2F100+Fast+Ethernet+LAN+Network+RJ45+Adapter
Got it in the mail today, plugged it in and it works great. It's only 10/100 so it's not super fast but still.
I mostly was curious because I could definitely see myself using this at work to ping printers/computers to see if they're having network issues and things like that.

















Sent from my Nexus 7


----------

